# ماذا تعرفون من إحصائيات عن مكاتب استشارات هندسية؟



## Eng. Lutfi (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة....

أبحث عن إحصائيات تتعلق بمكاتب الاستشارات الهندسية بالإمارات؟

برجاء من عنده أي معلومة أن يزودني بها....


----------



## sss_st2000 (24 أبريل 2011)

رجااااااااااااااءا انا طالب ماجستير لحاجه الى كتاب ادارة مشاريع الانتاج


----------

